# Thespian Festival, 06/22-27/09 in Nebraska



## Shakspeares suck (Jun 17, 2009)

I am putting this thread here because this is where most people look for new threads

This is a call to anyone going to Nebraska next week for the International Thespian conference, If you are going you can discuss here about NIES and auditions, also we should find a place to meet up and hang out (I haven't gone before so i dont know the best time this could be at) cant wait to see everyone from CB there

Also here is my Design im using to audition

thanks all cant wait till next week

Shaks (Michael)


----------



## rochem (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: ITS in Nebraska*

Sounds fun! I wish I could go to ITS, but I already had a commitment during that same time. Are you also looking for critique on your plot/section, or are you just posting it here to show your design?


----------



## Shakspeares suck (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: ITS in Nebraska*

critique...not that it can be changed now, because its all printed and everything


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm certain that you'll have a good time. I went (back in the 80's when it was at Ball State in Muncie, Indiana) as the sole representative from my school, or even my side of the state. It was an amazing experience. I talked to some students who went to it last year and it sounds like it is still well worth your effort to go.

Since not everyone knows about it (especially since ITS focuses primarily on performance), I recommend that you give us a follow-up report when you get back.

Have fun (not that you need me to tell you that)!


----------



## Footer (Jun 17, 2009)

I went to that when I was in HS, it was an OK time. I was not crazy about living in the dorms, but then again I hated the dorms when I was in college. The one big gripe I had was they policed it very tightly. I went after I graduated, so I was 19. I got yelled at about going downtown after dark. That was fun. The shows are usually decent, but nothing spectacular.

I actually like the Illinois HS theatre festival better then the international, but if you don't have a festival in your state, its a once a year opportunity to meet people from all around.


----------



## natethegreat (Jun 18, 2009)

are you a sophomore or a freshman? if not then dont listen to any of this because its probably too late. next year go and do the technical theatre auditions there. not many do it and its a treasure trove. a lot of big name colleges go there to get talent and there are not that many that do the auditions. i did it last year and got 27 callbacks from accredited universities. if your already a junior bring a portfolio and show it around to the universities that have booths there. also, next year sign up for the tech scholarships those are really easy to get if you have a strong portfolio. and this is the second year for the lighting design competition-last year they had one entry. just make sure you have a strong presentation, and im assuming this was a show your school actually performed, and if so be sure you have lots of pictures of the end result and the effects of your lighting design. i did set design last year and the one thing they like to hear is that you actually mounted the show and that you have pictures to back it all up.


----------



## Shakspeares suck (Jun 18, 2009)

natethegreat said:


> are you a sophomore or a freshman? if not then dont listen to any of this because its probably too late. next year go and do the technical theatre auditions there. not many do it and its a treasure trove. a lot of big name colleges go there to get talent and there are not that many that do the auditions. i did it last year and got 27 callbacks from accredited universities. if your already a junior bring a portfolio and show it around to the universities that have booths there. also, next year sign up for the tech scholarships those are really easy to get if you have a strong portfolio. and this is the second year for the lighting design competition-last year they had one entry. just make sure you have a strong presentation, and im assuming this was a show your school actually performed, and if so be sure you have lots of pictures of the end result and the effects of your lighting design. i did set design last year and the one thing they like to hear is that you actually mounted the show and that you have pictures to back it all up.



I am going to be a senior and I am infact signed up to do the college auditions which I am Extremely excited and very nervous about. Obviously I am presenting lighting design. ANy advice would be awesome! Next year I am going to sign up for NIES.


----------



## Lafalot (Jun 18, 2009)

If you have nothing to do on Tuesday afternoon of Festival, come by and check out the Tech Olympics in the Coliseum - Rec Center (1PM - 4PM). We have 22 teams signed up for 6 events: Hang and Focus a light, Knot Tying, Costume Change, Sew a Button, Fold a Drop and a mystery event. If there are any "adults" who are in the neighborhood (sorry, students not allowed), who would like to be a judge, come join us!


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Jun 18, 2009)

So, posting my documents in the interweb... how might one do so? I feel under prepared... I only have a plot, channel hookup and some pictures---basically all the NIES specifications required.

For anyone not informed, the adjudication forms are here: http://www.edta.org/pdf_archive/critique_sheet_lighting633573352063125000.pdf

And the IE schedule here:
http://www.edta.org/pdf_archive/09nies_sch_burnett633791174879218750.pdf

Lucky me gets to go first bright and early at 9am. GREAT.


----------



## Shakspeares suck (Jun 19, 2009)

God i wish i could have done IE but nooooo cuz my director is lazy.....anyways, at least I'm still doing the auditions. Can anyone tell me about how long it takes? and like how it works? I have a portfolio and large scale versions of my main design. Any advice?


----------



## natethegreat (Jun 20, 2009)

the way the auditions work is you have your own booth/table. the college representatives will pair/trio up and rotate around the tables while someone (last year it was Peter Sergeant, the head of the program at Webster) is the timekeeper. You will have 5 minutes per "round" to basically sell yourself to the representatives. And you have to do this around 15-20 times, so dont get worn out too quick and when you have a break grab something to drink real quick. some quick tips-basic manners, use your yes sir, no sirs as much as possible, be sure to stand when presenting to more than one person so that you make eye contact with everyone. just try to spit out as much information as you can, and tell some funny stories about working in theater and get them laughing to. its also a good idea to find out which colleges you really want to gear for, go up to their booths and get a good eye on the representatives there so that you know their faces. and have as many resumes as possible to hand out. and the most important thing of all that us techies forget, this is what we love, so smile as much as you can. a good stage presence goes a long mile also.

best of luck!


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Jun 22, 2009)

So our airline screwed us and I'm no presenting my IE tomorrow. I'll be doing it alone on Wednesday.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 23, 2009)

natethegreat said:


> the way the auditions work is you have your own booth/table. the college representatives will pair/trio up and rotate around the tables while someone (last year it was Peter Sergeant, the head of the program at Webster) is the timekeeper. You will have 5 minutes per "round" to basically sell yourself to the representatives. And you have to do this around 15-20 times, so dont get worn out too quick and when you have a break grab something to drink real quick. some quick tips-basic manners, use your yes sir, no sirs as much as possible, be sure to stand when presenting to more than one person so that you make eye contact with everyone. just try to spit out as much information as you can, and tell some funny stories about working in theater and get them laughing to. its also a good idea to find out which colleges you really want to gear for, go up to their booths and get a good eye on the representatives there so that you know their faces. and have as many resumes as possible to hand out. and the most important thing of all that us techies forget, this is what we love, so smile as much as you can. a good stage presence goes a long mile also.
> 
> best of luck!



Man, that is so much better than they used to do it back in the day. Then again, ITS mostly ignore techs back then. I was just happy that I got the few opportunities that were there. Sounds like they have come a long way.


----------

